# Peaches



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

I love me some peaches, yes sir looking good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet! I planted three this year. What are your secrets to growing them ?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm jealous ... Lost all but one piece still in the tree...

Good job


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Sweet! I planted three this year. What are your secrets to growing them ?


yeah .. what's the secret? mine is only thumb size right now


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice!! The worms have gotten me the last few years in my peaches. Any tricks to prevent this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm afraid we lost all the fruit up here.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch out for the ***** and possums! They are already robbing my peaches and breaking limbs.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Looking good! My Early Ambers are almost ready. Not seeing much insect pressure yet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JimG said:


> Looking good! My Early Ambers are almost ready. Not seeing much insect pressure yet.


Dang your the first one thats gonna actually eat some. Whats the trick?


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

nectarine in the same family as peaches? Just grew myself a couple of southern varieties...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

No peaches, but nectarines doing well, but not that big yet.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

The house I bought has a peach tree and it was loaded. Was being the key word!! Dang squirrels! They've gotten about half of them already. Any ideas how to keep 'em out (live in the city limits, can't shoot 'em) 
Linda


----------

